# Fischerprüfung in Hessen (Frankfurt): Fragen



## MulinexMan (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

vorab: ich komme aus Hessen.

Iich habe vor dieses Jahr den Fischerschein zu machen, da ich aber  parallel arbeite und zur Abendschule gehe, muss mir der Termin natürlich  passen.
Gut wäre der 20.06.2011.

Jetzt wäre ein passender Lehrgang in Frankfurt vom 28.05. bis 05.06.2011.

Verstehe ich das nun richtig, dass sich diese beiden Termine garnicht  vereinbaren ließen, da ich die Papiere - die ich erst *nach* dem Lehrgang bekomme - 4 Wochen vor der Prüfung abgegeben haben muss?

Würde etwas dagegen sprechen den Lehrgang in einer anderen Stadt bzw. einem anderen Bundesland zu machen?

Wieso heißt es eigentlich man müsse 40 Unterrichtsstunden nachweisen, wenn die meisten Lehrgänge noch nicht- oder grademal 30 haben?

Gruß, M


----------



## marin_ffm (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in Hessen (Frankfurt): Fragen*

Der Lehrgang ist nur am Wochenende von 9-17 Uhr.
Je Sa+So, Sa+So und noch ein Samstag wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

Also kein Problem was Abendschule etc. angeht wenn es nicht am WE ist.

Du brauchst das Buch mit den Fragen (habe ich günstig abzugeben) und musst 61 € Kursgebühr entrichten.

Dort machst du dann am letzten Samstag quasi eine Test-Prüfung. Wenn du diese bestehst, kriegst du den Papierkram den du zur richtigen Prüfung brauchst.

Frag einfach mal bei der unteren Fischereibehörde ob das auch geht dass du da noch mitschreibst. Zumal der Zeitpunkt ja etw. ungünstig ist und ich denke du wirst nicht der einzige sein, der direkt schreiben würde. Ansonsten heißt es abwarten.

Termine:


*11.04.2011,                          16.05.2011, 20.06.2011, 26.09.2011, 05.12.2011, 12.12.2011                          (Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest)*
http://www.hessenfischer.net/fipruefung/fp_term.htm

Gruß
Marin


----------

